# 2015 Murano bose subwoofer



## angelo15767 (May 6, 2016)

Just purchased a 2015 murano and noticed that there is a wire at the trunk that wll connect to a bose subwoofer.. if anyone can share the model number or part number , hopefully i can buy one off at Ebay. Thanks


----------

